# Asien Celebrities 3 x 95



## micha03r (20 Apr. 2008)

* Shu Qi*

* Birth Name: Li-Hui Lin 
Cantonese Name: Shu Kei 
Mandarin Name: Shu Qi 
Birthdate: April 16, 1976 
Birthplace: Taiwan 
Height: 5'6" (1.68 m) 
Sometimes credited as: Chi Hsu, Qi Hsu, Kei 
has been called the : Sharon Stone of the East 
*



 






 













 

 

 







































 




*Kelly Hu*
Full Name: Kelly Ann Hu
Date of Birth: February 13, 1967
Place of Birth: Honolulu, Hawaii
Ethnicity: English, Chinese



 

 

 











 



*C-thru* 

























 





 




Name: * Eva Huang*
Full Name: Huang Sheng Yi
Country: China
Profession: Actress, Model,Kung Fu Actress
Birthday: 11th Feb 1983































 

 





*Reiko Ike* Tokio, Japan
Als Darsteller(in):
1. Kai neko Saga sôdô (1981)
2. Akutô kari [TV-Serie] (1980) ... (unbekannte Anzahl Folgen, 1980-1981)
3. 87 bunsho shirîzu: hadaka no machi [TV-Serie] (1980) ... (Staffel 1, Folge 13, 1980)
4. Ôgon no inu (1979) ... Junko Nagayama
5. Detective Story [TV-Serie] (1979) ... (Staffel 1, Folge 25, 1980)
6. Sôchô no kubi (1979)
7. Bedeviled, The (1975)
8. Graveyard of Honor (1975) ... Teruko Imai
9. Bôryoku kinmyaku (1975)
10. Cops vs Thugs (1975)
und mehr......























Name: *Kang Hye Jung* (Kang Hye Jeong) 
Profession: Actress 
Birthdate: 1982-Jan-04 
Birthplace: South Korea 
Height: 160cm 
Weight: 46kg







 








Name: *Asami Kanno*
Chinese Name: ???
Birthday: 16, Apr 1976 ( Friday )
Height: 165cm
Weight: 46kg





























Name: *Rinko Kikuchi*Birth Name: Yukiko Kikuchi
Birthdate: Jan. 6, 1981
Birthplace: Kanagawa, Japan 
Filmography:
2007 The Brothers Bloom
2006 Babel
2006 Naisu no Mori: The First Contact
2005 Taga tameni
1999: Will to Live (Ikitai) 
2000: By Player (Sanmon yakusha) 
2000: Akai Shibafu 
2001: Hole in the Sky (Sora no ana) 
2002: Hachigatsu no Maboroshi 
2003: Seventeen (Jyunanasai) 
2004: Tori (Kurzfilm) 
2004: The Taste of Tea (Cha no aji) 
2004: 69 
2004: Survive Style 5+ 
2004: The Reason (Riyuu) 
2005: Portrait of the Wind (Taga tameni) 
2005: Funky Forest: The First Contact (Naisu no mori: The First Contact) 
2006: Babel 
2006: Warau Mikaeru 
2007: Koi suru madori 
2007: The Bug That's Not in the Guide (Zukan ni nottenai mushi) 















 



*wir könnten noch weitermachen,wenn ihr noch wollt??????????*
All credits goes to original posters.


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2008)

Also für weitermachen wäre ich gerne zu haben!
Ein spitzenmix der fernöstlichen Unterhaltung!
Ein spezielles Danke bekommst du für Kelly Hu! Wirklich schöne Bilder, die du aus dem Hut gezauberst hast! :laola:


----------



## almamia (28 Apr. 2008)

ja, bitte mehr. toller und aufwendiger mix. danke:thumbup:


----------



## cool.drive (30 Apr. 2008)

micha03r schrieb:


> *wir könnten noch weitermachen,wenn ihr noch wollt??????????*



ja, bitte! Ist sehr nett!


----------



## sing (5 Mai 2008)

Great collection, please keep it up, danke.


----------

